# a little bling...a little boom...



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=113110


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

no comments?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Try it in the member's rides section. Nice though. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

very nice and clean. Not the subs/amp I would have gone with, but a very very nice install.

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> very nice and clean. Not the subs/amp I would have gone with, but a very very nice install.
> 
> Did you do it yourself?



well I had some help from a bud who does installs for a living....

it's not an spl setup but it is enough to wake the neighbors 

many of my audiophile pals told me my choice of hardware is crap, but I loved the look of it and since I am not a huge audiophile the setup I have now sounds awesome to me and I guess that is what matters :cheers: 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nisslow02 said:


> many of my audiophile pals told me my choice of hardware is crap


I think that's why you're not getting too many replies, one of those "if you have nothing good to say, say nothing at all" kinds of deals. It is pretty though...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I think that's why you're not getting too many replies, one of those "if you have nothing good to say, say nothing at all" kinds of deals. It is pretty though...


exactly, clean install, bad choice on parts.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Haha, sorry man but I'll have to agree with everyone else. But the ride is sick and thats all that matters. I'd rather have a Z and the worst audio system in the world than my car with a decent one.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do you have any other pics of the car? I am not a big fan of that audio system, but at least it looks nice.


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> do you have any other pics of the car? I am not a big fan of that audio system, but at least it looks nice.



http://www.cardomain.com/id/black350z


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks clean


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

It's a nice setup, but those stickers on the subs not lining up would drive me nuts.


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> It's a nice setup, but those stickers on the subs not lining up would drive me nuts.



Their actually not stickers. The silver is raised from the speaker and the black is black paint or black chrome?It's all part of the speaker and cannot be altered easily. I hope that makes sense. That is one thing that I didn't like either but at least the subs are lined up


----------



## nisslow02 (Feb 27, 2003)

nisslow02 said:


> Their actually not stickers. The silver is raised from the speaker and the black is black paint or black chrome?It's all part of the speaker and cannot be altered easily. I hope that makes sense. That is one thing that I didn't like either but at least the subs are lined up



Here is another view of the lettering.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

As posted in the other thread (stupid me not paying attention during linking)

Audiobahn is teh Suck. Nice setup though. I like the box.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice clean install :thumbup: flashy speakers


----------

